# How to improve your postion in google



## beckyboop36 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,
I made a website selling wall art stickers and its been live for over a year, but I don't get much traffic.
Has anyone got any ideas on how to improve the ranking.
My website is: www.wallartstickers4u.com
Thanks in advance


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

beckyboop36 said:


> Hi,
> I made a website selling wall art stickers and its been live for over a year, but I don't get much traffic.
> Has anyone got any ideas on how to improve the ranking.
> My website is: www.wallartstickers4u.com
> Thanks in advance


The easiest way is to sell stuff that does not have so much competition...Remember there are probably 100s if not 1,000s of other trying to do exactly what you are trying to do in Google.....


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

I looked at your site very briefly and quickly identified at least one of your problems. Your product names are non-specific which translates into non-specific permalinks which will not allow you to be found in a google search. 

You may want to read Google's SEO Starter Guide...

http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/www.google.com/en/us/webmasters/docs/search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

when doing a search everyone else is calling it Wall Decals

Doing a quick google search you are competing with Amazon, Fathead and Target all sites that have spend a ton of money on their sites to make sure they get found.

What have you done for yours?

I would add in more text to the home page and add in the wording Decals many times.

Get good backlinks.

Example this site link is on page one for a search for wall stickers.

Wall Stickers, Wall Decals, Wall Appliqués

If you count they have the word sticker or stickers or wall stickers on the home page over 100 times.

That's around 98 times more then your site dose so they will show up 98 times better then your site for a search for wall stickers.
They also have hundreds of more products then you do for sale making the site more seo rich with more content for all the hundreds of products text that is seo done right.

It is going to be hard to compete with all the larger sites just do to the fact that they have so many products all with text making the site very large compared to yours.

You can try running local targeted ad words for some towns that will not cost as much as running a wide open ad word package and go after more local customers on a town to town basic.

Another thing you can do that works is make lots of website for lots of towns like.

Make 50 websites and call each one

townnamewalldecalsstickers.com replace town name with a town name and do this for 50 towns.

Tweak out all the seo for each site just to show up for that town this way you can beat out the big guys with a local targeted site.

Now you have 50 sites that show up great and if you sell 2 items a week from each site you then sold 100 item that week.
Many marketers do it thios way go for low sales number but do it on lots of sites and it ads up fast.

So if you made $20 on each sale and sold 100 in a week you would be making $2000 a week. it just takes a lot of time to get all the sites up but over 6 months to a year you are then doing good.


----------



## tshirtlaundry (May 29, 2014)

What are you doing to promote it? A good amount of SEO can come from having relevant, high quality backlinks. Those are really what can get you noticed. Having 50 sites no one ever visits point to you is no where near as good as 5 incredibly popular sites linking to you.


----------



## Polito (May 9, 2014)

You need to rename all the graphics on your homepage at least. Names like wpefde78e0_06.png mean nothing to the Google spider. You need to decide what your key word is. What is the word or phrase the you want to capture when people type it into Google. This is really, really important. You will use this phrase to promote your site for years, if not decades. Name your homepage this if you can. Put it in the blurb on your homepage and put it in the names of the images on your website - that's the alt name tag, the tag people see when they have images turned off on websites. It's also what the Google spider sees.

Once you've got all that in place then it's links, links and more links. If you don't have time to do this - hire somebody. You want to create entries in on-line directories, it's free. A great way is to find a club or society who have an on-line news letter or mag and give they free or subsidised stuff in return for a link on each of their pages. Remember, it doesn't matter how big or prominent the link is. As far as the Google spider is concerned a link - is a link.

Finally, don't try to cheat. If Google catch you trying to cheat they may well manually alter your ranking. 

Using these simple steps I brought our website to No 1 in Google (took about 3 months) and it's still No 1 - 10 years later.

Good luck!


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like that is only for using the Magento shopping cart


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Take no notice of anyone telling you about a magical feed, you can do all you need your self. never mind the big boys.

Google is not stupid, it doesnt just list sites that shout what they sell 100 times or more, It lists sites that care about what the user is searching for. Also having 50 sites for each town will see all your sites penalised for duplication unless your willing to spend months creating different sites, with different descriptions, different page maps and categories. and different meta data, with even different ip addresses.
Concentrate on having ALL images product titles and descriptions described to what the customer is looking for .i.e. Marilyn Monroe wall sticker should have that exact same product title name on the 

Product Name

image alt tag, ( I dont know if wordpress can export image alt names and import them but they all need changing to the same name to be the same your product names)

1st line of description,

Last line of description if possible ( i.e. Not looking for Marilyn Monroe Wall sticker *Then click here* to see all our other wall stickers) and create an internal link to the others.

Meta description is not needed any more, (google will use the product description).

I see in the marilyn example that the product name is Marilyn Wall Sticker, BUT your first line in description is Marilyn Monroe Image wall sticker... they should be the same and I suggest the latter to be used as it is more descriptive.

Your category names may be longer but you really should change them to what they are, i.e. Sillhouette Wall Designs" or Silluohette Wall Stickers" is much better for SEO than sillouhette designs.
your information to the search engines has got to flow throughout the site.... SO 
main site name Wallartstickers4u
Categories something "Wall Art Stickers" OR "Wall Art Designs" etc etc etc not just Baby and childrens designs (this one should be "Baby and Childrens Wall art" or Baby and Childrens Wall Graphics)
Products Marilyn Monroes Wall Art Sticker.

Pick a phrase people use to search with and you are going to stay with...are you selling stickers, designs, wall artwork images etc etc then stick with it and mention it organically throughout the site with some flow.

there are many tips on SEO (and many bad ones) but the most important is sell with rich, enagaging content and info what your customers are searching for and you will win....
After you have optimised it as good as you think then start getting backlinks, facebook, blogs, videos etc etc

You need to pay quick attention to the naming points and image points above though.
Good look 
John


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

I see the homepage text should be more like below

I will remove this post after 1 week so as to avoid Search engine picking this up


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

All good advice except for
(Also having 50 sites for each town will see all your sites penalised for duplication unless your willing to spend months creating different sites, with different descriptions, different page maps and categories. and different meta data, with even different ip addresses.)

This is untrue you can have hundreds of sites all with the same IP address but yes each sites needs to have its own content.

Many large one-line business do this that is how they sell more and reach a more targeted audience.

You can also do it with one Wordpress install creating as many sites as you want doing a WordPress multisite this is how many business use this.

You create one wordpress install and then create as many extra sites with in that one site. each site can be 100% in depended on its own but under the same domain name like if you website name is.

mycooltshirts.com your extra sites could be called

WallStickers.mycooltshirts.com
MarilynMonroetshirst.mycooltshirts.com
Babytshiets.mycooltshirts.com
Childrentshirts.mycooltshirts.com
or use town names like
newyorkWallStickers.mycooltshirts.com
orlandoWallStickers.mycooltshirts.com

And so on and so on doing this hundreds of times with every new site getting indexed on its own and google likes that as it indexed it all as one huge site.

Youy can use plugins to control all the sites and have each site keeps the same style and look or have each one be 100 % different.
It can be very easy to get lots of sites up in a day using the main home sites as a template for each new site and with in seconds you have a new site ready to edit the text and info on.

Look at places like Best buy and other large businesses that have a version of a website for hundreds of towns around the country so each area can have its own specials and prices google is not penalizing them.

Doing this with the wordpress multisite can be a very easy way to do this and manage it all from one place.
You can have a shopping car with in each site just for that product or town area.

Yes it is work but if you want to get stuff sold then it takes work more work then making the products.
Over the past 10 years i have made most all my money from websites selling products or selling services we offer i have done a little of all of it over time even doing all the bad stuff many years back before google started knocking down sites for it. You could years back get away with anything but now days they are on it so you need to be on track and do it right.

Using social media is also a great way to help a site.

Pintrest is good. get all your friends to get a pintrest account and pin your images.. Or you could if you feel like it create a 100 pintrest accounts for your self under made up names and e-mail address and do it all your self. No law says you cant do that just more work. Software can be found (dont ask me for it) that will do it all for you - you could have 100 pintrest, facebook and other accounts set up in a few hours to mass post to about your products or services.
Just another way internet marketers make things work for them. Its hard to beat the people in the know on how to do all this to get your site over theirs as their is so many ways to doing things to get a site moved up but the site needs to have great on page optimization first to start with.

If google thinks your site is popular and has links from lots of places like 100s of social sites and you site has good on page optimization then you will move up fast over older sites that have been around for a long time unless they are doing all the same things to and doing it better then you..

Starting a website is only 10% of what it takes to get the website to show up well and get people to buy something from you.

If no one finds your site you sell nothing and its not worth having a website or products to sell on-line.

if they do find your site but its not set up right you sell some but not as much as you could of.

Getting the site to show up is the hard part.

How much money do you want to make lets say you want to make 100k a year but need to make 25k a year to stay in business and just pay the bills.

Lets say you make $10 on everything you sell so to make you base amount to stay open you need to sell 2500 items a year or 208 a month or 48 items a week for a 52 weeks year that is 6.8 items a day 7 days a week every day all year.

Will your website sell 8.6 items a day if no one finds it NO you will be lucky to sell that many a month or every 2 months so you are out of business.

So for 50k a year you need to sell over 13 items a day

For 100k you need to sell over 27 items every day all year

I hope you make at lest $10 on each item otherwise the numbers get very bad.

If you have a great product you know people will buy then run google ad words and make it be found easy at the top to get sales just figure that only maybe 2 to 5% of people that click on the ad are going to buy something unless you have a special last deal to get some money from them before you louse them like.

Lets say you ad words clicks cost you $2 a click if you want to get as much of that money back as you can so you have a special offer that is to good to be true.

Customer clicks to go to your site they are about to leave and then you have a last pop up offer that says something like we have a special last offer before you go that is unbeatable for our new customers like you.
For only $3.99 you can get a downloadible guide that will show you how to decorate your room like a professional this normally cost $19 but for today you get our special guide for only $3.99 by ordering now and download it right away.

Why do this??

This has been shown that up to 40% of the people that are looking for a special item will buy something for $5 or less if you make it easy for them and they can download it right away.

It will cost you nothing once you make the guide and you will get $4 - the CC fee so this covers two clicks on your site to pay for your ad words.
So if you had 100 clicks that cost you $200 and say 30 of them paid the $3.99 you would have around $120 of you ad words money paid back so you would only have to cover the other $80 of it out of the sales you do. Just another internet thing places do that is why you see so many last min offers on sites its a way to cover advertising cost. Some money is better then no money.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

they are not individual sites but sub domains. I assumed from your op you said "sites" aand to top it all a wordpress site isnt that good at seo straight from the box.
One thing I never hear about is people pushing traffic to the site via all the original methods, newspapers/flyers/word of mouth, Dont forget about this also.

make it relevant and you will get good ctr, then once you have landed them quality, price and all the other things kick in
John


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

From John and Eddie's intense "debate" above, I'm very inspired. Each of u is holding to a different SEO style. Seems Eddie more focuses on how we can take advantage of internet and do marketing by all means, if it is operable. While John more focuses on what the customers in front of the internet need us to provide.
Both of u got ur points. And my company is doing both now, too. I have to say, it works fairly well. I personally more agree with John's ideas coz I think to exactly aim at ur customers' need is the most important. But sometimes we need to take actions to get more wide spreadings, too.

Very appreciate reading this thread. I've learnt more.
Thank you. Both of u


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Just to be clear i do focus on the customers needs for sure i just do everything i can to make sure the customer finds me first before they spend their money on another site and then quit looking before they find me.


----------



## Just Fishing (Jan 14, 2011)

I think Polito had a great point. Make sure your company information is both listed and correct in Online Directories. This can take hours upon hours, but it is well worth it to establish back links. YEXT has really streamlined this process if you are willing to pay, or you can simply dig in and do it yourself. Hang in there...SEO takes time.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Offer value, be unique, be relevant, be inspiring.

Use Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, snapchat, YouTube. 

Don't be afraid to fail, leap and the net will appear. 

Seek others that are successful and ask them to mentor you. 

And most of all, hustle.


----------



## icex (Oct 28, 2012)

Have you looked into seo optimization? I hired a guy for $79/mo to do one of our decal websites. We did see a big jump in sales 2 months later, but I coulden't afford to keep paying him


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

What they are most likley doing is giving you back links from sites they own so when you quit paying they will remove all the back links that made you site jump up and it will then drop back down.

You should go get a lot of back links now yourself before they take them all away so you do not drop back down much.

They also might be feedding your site to many social sites and can go in and remove all that to but you could do all that your self to.

I find it funny that people will hire a SEO company that will do all the things others say you should not do but that is how a SEO company has to do it if they expect to get any results.

On page optimization first
Back links and then
Lots and lost of social sites most all set up just for this reason
They maybe some internet news storys about you but that dose not work as good as it did in the past.

Find some that has a lot of websites all wordpress sites and get them to let you post a blog post about your business on all the sites with a link back to your site .. this what the seo companys do to they with have a few hundred sites they own just to post info on for people that are paying them.

Be your own SEO company its work but as you learn it it will pay off and they as you see how it all works i bet you 100% change all your marketing and even some products you sell. Most people never get it and keep making websites that no one finds.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow. A lot of info. I have no clue. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

EddieM said:


> What they are most likley doing is giving you back links from sites they own so when you quit paying they will remove all the back links that made you site jump up and it will then drop back down.
> 
> You should go get a lot of back links now yourself before they take them all away so you do not drop back down much.
> 
> ...



I agree with this good info.


----------



## bcornwell (Jun 12, 2014)

Well..

You're not going to rank without having backlinks:

https://ahrefs.com/site-explorer/overview/subdomains/?target=wallartstickers4u.com

You only have one.

Your Domain Authority is 1 out of a 100. Again going back to backlinks..

Open Site Explorer

PLUS you need some internal link action going... Start interlinking your pages with keywords so that's it's relevant/helpful, don't overtly get spammy with it.

A good start would be building up your social profiles (link back to your site too), guest posting in your niche, sending out a press release, posting on relevant forums (link in signature), add some lengthy content/articles (promote them, share it everywhere)...

Join some SEO/webmaster forums and learn the ropes.

But remember, eCommerce is NOT all about SEO. That's only ONE tool to push more sales. There are so many more ways to make the cash register ring.. I see this happen all the time, people pray for SEO efforts to somehow convert; often some niches don't with certain keywords.

Focus on the brand.. The SEO/rankings will come along with as people want to share your stuff on their own.


----------



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

Becky:

A few points that will help your ranking:

1. Write a unique meta description for each page. Currently all of your meta descriptions are the same. The search engines use the meta description frequently in search results. Without a meta description the search engines will grab some random text from your page which may not convey a compelling reason to click on your site.

2. Some of your pages have <h1> tags. I would make sure every page has an <h1>. This tag conveys the purpose of the page.

3. Get Google Analytics on your site. This will tell you when and where people come from, how they navigate your site, what pages are popular, etc. Its free.

4. DON'T repeat the same word 100 times on page. This will no longer help as it might have in the "old days".

5. Consider mentioning the area you serve a few times on the site. I didn't realize your location right away. "Serving the countries of .....".

6. Get Google Webmaster on your site. It will tell you if Google has any issues with your site and also provide some valuable keyword information. Its free.

I could go on, but that should be a start.

Ted


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

(4. DON'T repeat the same word 100 times on page. This will no longer help as it might have in the "old days".)

This dose still work and is needed but needs to be done right using all the same key words in long paragraphs and names of images the more key words on your home page you have the better you will rank this is very easy to see looking at a lot of top sites for just about any topic.


----------

